# Propane Line For Outside Grill



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Question for those with more experience....

I would like to use the on-board propane tank to fuel our Weber Q200 and Camp Chef Stove. I had my plumber come out and he quoted $425 to add a Tee in the black pipe line running front to back of the MH. This tee would be about 3' from the rear and is located inside the basement along the rail. From that he would bring it outboard about 12" (6" from the edge) and add a valve and quick connect fitting.

Call me cheap, but $425 seems a little bit much for this: 2' of pipe and a few fittings. Now i can understand that he said it is not a very easy area to work and a lot of the time would be in cutting and threading the black pipe. He did say that flex line was available and would make the job a bit easier but he was not comfortable using it in an application where a lot of movement could cause damage to it.

Now my brain starts working.....could I add a Tee at the tank (126lb, on board located in the center area of the basement) and connect the current "plumbing" to one port and a 45' rubber hose the the other "port". Then route or just hang the hose inside and pull it out when needed? At the end of the hose i could add a valve and another Tee to hook up both propane units.

Is this a bad idea? I don't like it as much as the original plan but ...$425???


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Here is another post on doing what you want to do...My solution is further down in the posting.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=29391&st=15

I think the price they quoted is ridiculous.

Now that some time has passed, I would probably put a tee in just before the regulator and then run my new hose down to the quick coupler.

bbwb


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Perfect. Thanks!! My only concern will be routing the hose along the chassis and it not wearing a hole in it at sometime during travels. Maybe i will look in to a 25' length of the braided hose.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

I also added another Low pressure connector near the front of our outback. Cost about $10. Time about 2 hours.

1) drop the whole black iron pipe assembly from the underbelly after disconnecting the propane connections- time about 1/2 hour.
2) buy the t fitting etc I needed, measured the existing pipe, calculated how much to shorten the pipe and where to cut
3) take the pipe to the hardware store, have them cut and thread the pipe, $1.50/cut and thread
4) take it home and reassemble and install, another hours work max.

I added a second low pressure connector T near the existing, so we can connect the stove and propane firepit
I added another (third) low pressure connector near the passthrough where I have an outside mount for my BBQ.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Great idea but unfortunately for me my line runs in the basement of the MH along the rail. No way to get it out without cutting it in to pieces which is what i think he was going to do. He was going to find an area where he could cut a section out, thread the ends add the T and reinstall it. Then run the extention out to the side with the fitting....all located in the basement area.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I would have used CSST (corrugated stainless steel tubing) and I did on my OB when I added new jacks and loc-arms to the TT. I had less than 30 bucks in parts and an hour of my time. James


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

To run those two items you would have to T off one of the tanks as shown in the picture of the second post. Those items have a regulator on them and if you were to T off the line after the camper regulator they would not work properly. 
If you would print that picture and take it to any decent propane company they should be able to make you up a T and line for under $50. We used to make those up all the time were I worked.


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

It's much simpler to remove the regulator from the Weber grill and use QCs on a hose from the grill to the LP outlet on the trailer. That is if you have a gas outlet for an outdoor kitchen.


----------

